# Have a nice return home



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
I would like to know if there is an equivalent in tagalog to the expression
"Have a nice return home" as we would say to a person that has been far from home for a while.
Thank you...


----------



## blue_jewel

LatinRainbow said:


> Hi you all,
> I would like to know if there is an equivalent in tagalog to the expression
> "Have a nice return home" as we would say to a person that has been far from home for a while.
> Thank you...


 
Hi, this is usually said if a certain person just got home from abroad or that has been away for years.

Maligayang pagbabalik. 


which can also be "Welcome home"


----------



## LatinRainbow

blue_jewel said:


> Hi, this is usually said if a certain person just got home from abroad or that has been away for years.
> 
> Maligayang pagbabalik.
> 
> 
> which can also be "Welcome home"


Hi jewel, 
Listen, in this case, someone who's been far from home and is returning.
The person is returning to her home, which is not mine. I'm just a friend sending best wishes from another place. Is it understandable? 
If it means literally "welcome home", cannot use it.
If it means happy return home, in that case would apply. Get what I mean? I'm just trying to do my best explaining the situation so that you can help me better.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## dana Haleana

If I understand it correctly, you are are trying to send your wish to a friend who is travelling back to his/her place. Am I correct?


----------



## LatinRainbow

dana Haleana said:


> If I understand it correctly, you are are trying to send your wish to a friend who is travelling back to his/her place. Am I correct?


Yes, that's it!!! Exactly. 
You found a simple way to say it.


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Yes, that's it!!! Exactly.
> You found a simple way to say it.


 

Hola!

You can say maligayang pag-uwi..


Espero que te sirva..
Saludos


----------



## LatinRainbow

dana Haleana said:


> Hola!
> 
> You can say maligayang pag-uwi..
> 
> 
> Espero que te sirva..
> Saludos


Sí. Excelente. Eso fue super rápido.
Muchísimas gracias...


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Sí. Excelente. Eso fue super rápido.
> Muchísimas gracias...


 

de nada...


----------



## LatinRainbow

dana Haleana said:


> de nada...


Just something else...
About the pronunciation, 
Uwi - the "i" sounds like in "finish" and "u" like in "food"?


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Just something else...
> About the pronunciation,
> Uwi - the "i" sounds like in "finish" and "u" like in "food"?


 


Si, exactamente! 
You can also add "ingat sa byahe" which means to "take care of yourself while travelling".


----------



## LatinRainbow

dana Haleana said:


> Si, exactamente!
> You can also add "ingat sa byahe" which means to "take care of yourself while travelling".


Great. Thanks...
About uwi and the stress, should I say (ú)wi or u(wí), get what I mean?


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Great. Thanks...
> About uwi and the stress, should I say (ú)wi or u(wí), get what I mean?


 

Filipino is phonetic so you can pronouce it as it is > u(wi).


----------



## LatinRainbow

Buenísimo. Gracias a todos...
Thanks you all...


----------

